# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Comportement bizarre...Le loulou garde la queue basse... Déjà vu ou vécu svp ???

## Nana25000

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous explique, depuis ce matin mon chien semble être comme "gêné" par sa queue, il ne bat pas de la queue et la garde basse (mais pas entre les pattes), c'est un toutou très expressif d'habitude et du coup ça me semble étrange, j'ai vu quelques post sur d'autres sites qui parle du syndrôme de la queue de cheval mais le mien n'a pas mal...

quelqu'un a déjà vu ou vécu cette situation ? 

Je ne suis pas du genre a appeler le véto pour le moindre petit bobo d'autant qu'il n'a pas de fièvre, mange et bois bien, mais tout de même ça me perturbe alors je voulais avoir votre avis avant d'appeler.

Une idée de ce que ça peut être ???

Merci d'avance  ::

----------


## Marguerite84

c'est quelle race?

Les retrievers sont très sensible de la queue et développe facilement de l'arthrose à cet endroit. C'est arrivé 2 fois à mon lab à la suite d'une baignade sans séchage. Il avait la queue pendante et semblait souffrir si on la lui levait.
Je suis tout de même allée chez le véto (même si je ne lui ai rien donné car il ne supporte pas les médocs) pour vérifier qu'elle n'était pas cassée.

----------


## Nana25000

C'est un croisé (a priori épagneul et fox) ce qu'il y a de sûr c'est qu'il va à l'eau très souvent, hier encore et sans séchage digne de ce nom en effet. 
Il ne semble pas souffrir quand je lui touche, j'ai essayé de la lui faire lever et il me regarde avec ses ptits yeux ronds genre "elle me fait quoi celle là?"  :Smile:  mais pas de couinement ou de signe de douleur, on dirait vraiment plus une gêne...
Pour l'arthrose il est un peu jeune pour ça (quoique ?), il a eu un an le mois dernier...

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas, je pense attendre de voir ce que ça dira demain... 
Sauf si j'ai des avis contraires avant  ::

----------


## Peachcats

Baika (bannière) à une fois eu la queue molle du jour au lendemain comme ce que tu décris elle restait basse comme si plus rien ne la retenait, on est passé chez le véto, il a regarder et il n'a rien remarque d'anormal ... C'est rester comme ça un bon moment et ça s'est remit du jour au lendemain, on a pas trop compris ce qui c'était passé.

----------


## Nana25000

et tu te souviens si ça a duré longtemps ??

----------


## Peachcats

> et tu te souviens si ça a duré longtemps ??



Moins d'un mois c'est sûr, après exactement je ne me souvient plus ...

----------


## borneo

Il marche tout à fait normalement ?

----------


## sunshine

c'est ptêtre ça, un toutou d'une asso de balade l'a eu après une baignade trop fraîche, tout est rentré dans l'ordre tout seul



""Syndrome de la queue agile et "queue de l'eau froide", tout connu de ceux qui travaillent avec des chiens de chasse, mai ne pas être familiers aux vétérinaires. Il est le plus souvent dans les races de travail, comme l'anglais Pointers, Setters Anglais, fox-hounds, beagles et Labrador Retrievers. L'âge des chiens affectés gamme de 0.5-9 ans. En anglais les plus fréquents pointeurs âge de début est indiqué à 2 ans. En général, la présentation est un jeune chien adulte flasque aiguë avec une queue qui pend vers le bas de la queue de base ou est placé horizontalement à 3-4 pouces et puis descend. La queue reste dans cette position même lorsque le chien se déplace. "

Le repos est recommandé. Complet de récupération est généralement de 2 semaines et se déroule souvent en quelques jours mais il revient plus tard au cours de la formation dans 1 / 3 des cas. Certains propriétaires et entraîneurs estiment que les anti-inflammatoires de raccourcir le temps de récupération si elle est donnée lorsque la condition est d'abord vu. Vous pouvez également utiliser des packs chaleureux à la base de la queue, qui permettra le soulagement de la douleur. 

La cause de la queue agile n'est pas connue mais on pense qu'il est associé avec des séances d'entraînement (notamment en underconditioned chiens), de chasse et de la natation ou la baignade dans l'eau qui est trop froid ou trop chaud. Certains propriétaires ont indiqué qu'ils saisir la queue comme un moyen de correction. Conformation de queue (ou très élevé fixé active), le sexe (les hommes plus fréquemment touchés), et les facteurs nutritionnels ont également été proposés comme causes possibles.

----------


## Nana25000

Waouh merci beaucoup pour toute ces réponses, pas de promenade pour lui aujourd'hui par contre je rentre de la petite balade de la fin de journée, il marche tout a fait normalement et court même, il a repris du poil de la bête alors que je le trouvais mou en début de journée, la gamelle et la méga sieste au soleil auront fait leur petit effet. Pendant la ballade sa queue remontais de temps en temps mais pas complètement, il la porte toujours basse cela dit. 
Il a fait la fête au n'amoureux quand il est rentré et a fait une tentative de battement de queue plus ou moins réussi  ::  
Des nouvelles dans quelques jours après une bonne nuit au chaud dans sa couette et une bonne rasade de câlin !!!
Merci encore !!

On verra comment ça évolue

----------


## Houitie

Quand Filou porte sa queue basse c'est qu'il a mal au dos. EN général c'est AI pendant 5 jours et ostéo.

----------


## Nana25000

Que veux tu dire par "AI" pendant 5 jours ??
Désolée mais les termes techniques et moi ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça mais je promet de m'y mettre !!!!!

----------


## borneo

Anti-inflammatoires type rimadyl

----------


## Houitie

Exactement Bornéo, tu as meme le bon nom de médoc  ::

----------


## Nana25000

ok mais comment être sûr que c'est bien un mal de dos, je ne veux pas lui sonner des AI pour rien !! (vous avez vu je me sers d'abrévation, ça rentre vite  ::   )

Aujourd'hui ça à l'air d'aller un peu mieux, ce qu'il y a de sûr c'est qu'il ne perd rien de sa vivacité pendant les ballades. Je pense que ça va passer tout seul comme le disait Peachcats...

----------


## misslady

une amie a eu ce "souci" avec son australien. comme c'est à un moment ou il y a eu pas ma de chamboulement dans se vie (demenagement, changement de ryhme de trvail etc) elle l'a mis sur le compte d'un coup de mou/ baisse de moral/ stress

il y a 15 jours elle l'a emmené faire un ceck up chez l'osthéo qui a bien manipulé le petit père....

depuis sa queue est de nouveau bien en l'air... ::

----------


## Nana25000

Il peut donc y avoir plein de raisons différentes à ce petit problème de queue a priori !!!!
Pas toujours facile de savoir la raison exacte, ils sont tous différents et ne réagissent pas tous de la même manière...

Finalement l'important c'est de bien savoir lire en eux !

Je vais l'emmener faire un ptit tour chez l'osthéo, ça ne fait jamais de mal après tout !!

Merci à tous !

----------


## malko

J'ai eu le coup une fois sur une chienne
sans doute à cause de la baignade aussi
le soir, elle tenait sa queue droite sur quelques centimètres et ensuite basse. Pas moyen de lui la lever sans la faire crier de douleur (je n'ai pas pu vérifier sa température du coup)
je l'ai laissé au repos le soir, le lendemain matin rien n'avait changé, donc AI pendant 3 jours + repos, et c'est passé comme si de rien était.

----------


## mimine

si le souci ne se résorbe pas de lui même d'ici quelques jours, peut être envisager d'aller voir un ostéopathe pour vérifier que rien ne soit coincé ?? (et ça serait pas forcément au niveau de la queue d'ailleurs)

----------


## Nana25000

Des nouvelles (un peu en retard désolée) : 
 Tout s'est remis tout seul, en quelques jours, donc ma foi on ne saura jamais la cause exacte même si je penche fortement pour celle du bain froid sans séchage... En tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses !!

----------


## nini

il a le syndrome de la queue morte , quand le chien se baigne dans de l'eau trop froide , ou se donne un cou
vous pouvez donner de l'homéopathie sa marche trés bien 
sest l'arnicas montana 5ch et bellis perennis 5 ch

----------

